# question



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

if you mate a male scandroon to a racing pigeon...u think i can get baby scandroons???


----------



## C.DAHLEN (Jul 11, 2010)

NO!
It's like asking if you breed a lion to a tiger do you get baby lions.
The answer is NO, you get ligers 

If you want to see what ligers are, 
Look at this link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liger


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

you'll get mix
mix = No thing

regards


----------

